# Coffee Pod Storage Case



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 22, 2020)

A previous client asked me to build a coffee pod storage unit that she can also use as a base for her Nespresso machine. I made her this one using black walnut and chestnut. The finish is six coats of sprayed lacquer. The pull is handmade by a blacksmith in WV and is unique for its small size. I put two teak runners on the drawer and the oil will naturally lubricate it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice case Larry. I like the grain on that chestnut too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 22, 2020)

Beautiful piece Larry, and love the one of a kind knob. A lot nicer than the plastic thing I have sitting under my Keurig. 

hmmmm, might have to consider making something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 22, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Beautiful piece Larry, and love the one of a kind knob. A lot nicer than the plastic thing I have sitting under my Keurig.
> 
> hmmmm, might have to consider making something like that.


Thanks. I plan to build a couple of them to sell on Etsy. I think that cherry and curly white oak cases would also be good to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 22, 2020)

Nice job Larry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2020)

Man that looks sweet? Where'd you get the wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Man that looks sweet? Where'd you get the wood?



Larry probably had to go to Home Depot to find some wood

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## stephen45710 (Oct 22, 2020)

Very nice project. I like the runners.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful job! The inside is so clean and perfect looking! Very practical! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm not a fan of those single-serve pods. But I do love that storage. Very cool. 

May I suggest that you do a little chamfer the front and back edges of the runners?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2020)

That looks great, and a great idea!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 23, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not a fan of those single-serve pods. But I do love that storage. Very cool.
> 
> May I suggest that you do a little chamfer the front and back edges of the runners?


Thanks. I rounded the front and back edges of the runners this morning and sanded the teak to 1200 grit. Slide like it's on ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 23, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That looks great, and a great idea!


Thanks Barry. My client in Florida showed the photos to one of her neighbors who just ordered one like it. These could be excellent Christmas gifts for people who like the single-serve coffee makers. I agree with Marc, however. I much prefer fresh ground brewed coffee. And those pods are expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 23, 2020)

Here's just a little suggestion if you're thinking about making these. My wife has a store bought one and she keeps her Keurig brewer on top of it. It gets lots of little drips and drops. She cut a section of plastic shelf liner to put between the storage drawer and the Keurig. If I was going to put that kind of effort into one of these, I'd make sure it had a serious water-resistant finish, at least on the top surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Maverick (Oct 23, 2020)

I second what Doug said. I was thinking the same thing this morning and was going to make that suggestion but he beat me to it.


----------



## Barb (Oct 23, 2020)

That's a really nice looking case!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 1, 2020)

The client sent me these photos of her Nepresso sitting on my storage box. She loves it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Thanks. I plan to build a couple of them to sell on Etsy. I think that cherry and curly white oak cases would also be good to use.



Wonder if you used KY coffee tree wood on a few if that would entice buyers. However, the walnut would hide dark stains better.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 1, 2020)

I've never worked with coffee tree. Is that similar to catalpa? I have another one under construction made with chestnut.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 2, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've never worked with coffee tree. Is that similar to catalpa? I have another one under construction made with chestnut.



No, catalpa works easier and is far softer. Coffee tree is more similar to 'honey locust'. Don't have any to send you. It grows more west than here.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 2, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> No, catalpa works easier and is far softer. Coffee tree is more similar to 'honey locust'. Don't have any to send you. It grows more west than here.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 2, 2020)

@FranklinWorkshops 

Larry,
If you want to give the KCT a try I can post up a game box of K.D. surfaced to 15/16 for you in the for sale forum. As far as price $52 shipped if you want to proceed?

Rob


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 2, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> @FranklinWorkshops
> 
> Larry,
> If you want to give the KCT a try I can post up a game box of K.D. surfaced to 15/16 for you in the for sale forum. As far as price $52 shipped if you want to proceed?
> ...


Let's do that. None of my suppliers around here have it and I would like to see how it works. Post it up with photos and tag me. Thanks.


----------

